
'Facebook thinks I'm a terrorist': woman named Isis has account disabled - uxhacker
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/nov/18/facebook-thinks-im-a-terrorist-woman-named-isis-has-account-disabled
======
DanBC
And yet Facebook still has pages for Lions of Rojava (in several languages),
and YPJ and YPG, (again in several languages) with messages form people saying
they want to join, and with replies talking about how to get through Turkey
customs.

YPG / YPJ are either branches of PKK, or loosely affiliated to PKK, and PKK is
listed by eg UN as a terrorist organisation.

There's probably many others - Animal Liberation Front, KKK, etc.

